# Decodificador BCD con PIC16f84A



## Darzeck (Mar 26, 2012)

Que tal amigos y compañeros de 'Foros De Electrónica'

Estoy haciendo el programa de un PIC16f84A para hacer la conversión de 'Binario a Decimal' en el MPLAB (adjunto el diagrama) y en seguida mi programación. Explico al final.



> ;*********************************** Practica_7.asm ***********************************
> ;
> ;Decodificador.
> ;
> ...




En la etiqueta 'Principal' lo que hace es que meto en el dip-sw los bits... asi se los pongo:

Dip-SW      Display
11111 = 0
11110 = 1
11100 = 2
11000 = 3
10000 = 4
00000 = 5

Pueden darse cuenta que no los marca como código 'binario' si no que secuencial ese es mi error, alguien podra decirme mi error o como hacer que las entradas del Puerto A 'PORTA' distinga el código binario.
Gracias.


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola:

Recuerdo que en los primeros capítulos del libro lo explica.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/proteus.html#Proteus_Capitulo_1

Saludo.


----------



## Darzeck (Mar 30, 2012)

Amigo!

Muchisimas gracias por la bibliografía! no tenia un respaldo, gracias, eso me encaja perfecto, me pondré a leer  Excelente!


----------

